# Sunglows/Hybinos



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

To get sunglow/hybinos babies what parents are required please :blush:

What is required to get Baldy Super Hypo babies :blush:

Also what constitutes a 'carrot-tail'

Lastly is there a correct name for a 'Patternless Super Hypo'......what;s req to get such babies :blush:

cheers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sunglow/Hybino:

Hypo or Superhypo het or homozygous albino X Hypo or superhypo het or homozygous albino

A Hybino/Sunglow is a hypo/superhypo Albino.

Baldy Super hypos: Breed supers with as little pattern as possible to each other.

Carrottail: At least 15% of the tail is orange with no spots.

Patternless Super Hypo: You wouldn't know if you had one unless you bred it from a pair of super hypos het for patternless. And no, there isn't a name for it


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

Combining the best Super Hypo Carrot-Tails with Tremper Albinos will make sunglows


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

labmad said:


> Lastly is there a correct name for a 'Patternless Super Hypo'......what;s req to get such babies :blush:
> cheers


If you mean murphy patternless the patternless gene is dominant over the hypo.So if you bred for example a (SHTCT-het patternless X SHTCT-het patternless) the patternless babys from this breeding are just patternless.There is a morph called patternless striped basically this is a (Striped SHTCT)-AKA-NON albino APTOR a tangerine striped or reverse striped that 100% hypo'd out on the body.

You could breed for a super hypo tangerine that's 100% baldy and 100% carrottail that would be in a sence a patternless super hypo :lol2: .


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

gazz said:


> If you mean murphy patternless the patternless gene is dominant over the hypo.So if you bred for example a (SHTCT-het patternless X SHTCT-het patternless) the patternless babys from this breeding are just patternless.There is a morph called patternless striped basically this is a (Striped SHTCT)-AKA-NON albino APTOR a tangerine striped or reverse striped that 100% hypo'd out on the body.
> 
> You could breed for a super hypo tangerine that's 100% baldy and 100% carrottail that would be in a sence a patternless super hypo :lol2: .


Genetically speaking, the patternless babies will STILL carry the code for the hypo - they just can't express it because they've got a paint job that prevents them from doing it. Patternless is no more dominant to hypo than apples are dominant to oranges - because they just don't work on the same locus. 

If you crossed a Super hypo het Patternless to the same, you'd get Patternless Super Hypos (who would produce hypo offspring when bred to anything other than a Patternless) ... but you wouldn't know you had the hypo gene in the mix unless the parents were both hypo or one of them was super hypo.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

so what do you guys make of this chap then?? He's stunning!!


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

wow hes beautiful, stunning colour


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Now thats a bloody belter......if I can get some like that i will be as happy as a pig in s**t :rotfl:



nicklamb said:


> so what do you guys make of this chap then?? He's stunning!!


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

nicklamb said:


> so what do you guys make of this chap then?? He's stunning!!


I would love one like that he is beautiful. Bet he will have some lovely offspring: victory:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

We hope so!! Have two lovely girlfriends for him this year so fingers crossed for 2008:mf_dribble:



Leo-Lover said:


> I would love one like that he is beautiful. Bet he will have some lovely offspring: victory:


----------

